# How to Tell Someone Not To Touch My Dog



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello again! I have another question. So I'm sure you all read that Ronin (5.5 month old German Shepherd) was having problems with one particular kid in our area in another threat.. Thankfully, that has been resolved and so far no more issues. This time, my problem is this. I went to the pet store the other day, just Ronin and I, where there isn't a lot of people around all at once. Now, I was looking for a new bed for Ronin, and this couple with their 5 year old granddaughter came in. Ronin didn't do anything, just looked over and we kept going about our business. Well the grandmother oooh and ahhhed over Ronin. I was polite, said thank you, but could tell that the little girl was scared of Ronin, so I kept him away. Then the lady kept coming towards Ronin dragging the little girl, trying to get her to pet him. I told her, no that's okay, she's obviously not comfortable. The little girl was near tears, she was so upset. I told the lady again that I didn't want her to touch Ronin because she was scared, so I walked away. I went to pay, and the lady came up again with the little girl! Who was crying, almost sobbing, and forced her pet Ronin, even when I told her no and moved to pull Ronin away! The poor girl, is sobbing and Ronin is getting upset. I'm trying to pay for my stuff, and the woman's husband came up too. Ronin barked now, and the little girl was sobbing now. I just was at a loss on what to do. I told the lady, "Your little girl doesn't want to pet him, and I want you to step back because you're upsetting my dog." The lady finally stepped back, but she was angry with me, and one of the store employees was upset with me that my dog barked at someone. Thankfully, the owner of the store was there, who knows us and loves Ronin, and told his employee to leave us be. But I wasn't sure what to do when it comes to telling someone no they can't touch my dog. I walked away, but I couldn't leave the store because I was in the middle of paying, but I felt awful that the little girl was so scared and upset. Any suggestions or advice for if this ever happens again?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That was hard to even read through. Really, I have never met anyone so insisting on making a kid pet a dog. Hopefully it never happens again, but I think you handled it just as you should have.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You are your dog's protector. I won't let strangers near my dogs unless I am positive it wil be a benefit to the dog, not to a child or a grandmother. My responsibility is to my dog, not to someone else's feelings. Just speak up in a loud firm voice. I say, I'm training my puppy and I need you to stay a distance away from him. If they are pushy, I say, he jumps and will scratch you if you get too close. If they persist, I walk away. You can get a jacket for the dog to wear that says Do not touch, or anything else you want it to say if you are afraid to speak up.

You did the right thing and that woman is an idiot. I have no patience for people like that. I have no problem telling someone they are screwing up a child if I am pretty sure they won't try to harm me. If I'm not sure, I just leave.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

You can always use something like "My dog is in training, please don't come close and pet him. Thank you for understanding." Add a smile and go about your business.
There are definitely a lot of obnoxious and self-centered with low intelligence people. Myself being not confrontational, I really dislike situations like this. A normal and sane person would ask if it's ok to pet your dog and would understand what's going on even going by the poor child's reaction. In this case she was literally in her own little world with who knows what agenda on her mind. And if something was to happen (god forbid), you would be the one blamed.

We were on a walk the other day, and as we almost crossed the intersection, there was a kid (maybe around 10 y/o) behind us who was probably too in a hurry to cross it and ran up to us from behind. Of course my pup jumped slightly and his body stiffened a bit and we stepped aside. Then I stopped and told the kid to please not to run from behind of any dog because he may treat it as threat and may lunge at you. Be mindful and respect the boundaries, after all they are animals with large teeth whose primary responsibility is to protect their owner.

It's kind of sad that parents don't educate children and themselves on being around animals. Imho there should be mandatory seminars in schools for students AND their parents.

Yours and my stories though barely scratch the surface of the issue though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A young dog like that should be petted by people. The right people. People the OP feels comfortable petting his dog. Wearing a vest on the dog, or telling people he is in training please do not pet him, I think gives the wrong message, and people will just avoid him and his dog.

I think it was better to name the issue as he did, "she looks afraid, it is better that she not pet the dog." It's not everyone, it is people with 4 out of control kids, or a kid that is jumping up and down and acting crazy, or a kid that rushes over and practically lands on your dog without stopping to ask that we don't want to pet our dog. We can use these as learning opportunities, but yeah, you have to be able to step in front of your dog, say, "STOP", or "NO" to the child and say, "You need to ask, if you want to pet someone's dog. And, then I can say, yes or no."


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

In the case of the original situation:

How about "Do Not Touch My Dog!:" "Do not make your child touch my dog!" "Get away from my dog!" "Leave us alone!" You can start out with "Please" in from of that but drop the please and get emphatic and insistent. Final option. Leave your purchases at the counter, leave the store with your dog. Put your dog up, come back, pay for the items and, if you like, chew the woman out but good. Tell her that her actions were unhelpful to your dog and her granddaughter/child. 

There's a time to quit being nice about it.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

My dog has mange...
My dog is in treatment for ringworm, scabies, herpes, whatever comes to mind. Something exotic & tropical sounding & disgusting.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

If taking him into stores like that is something you're just determined to do, take him in, move him around, but don't get stuck in line paying for something. Put him back in the car and come back in to buy whatever. Leave yourself able to control and manage the whole thing. Whether we like it or not, there's a certain perception of dogs in some public places. And I think there's some responsibility on us as owners to just accept people are going to want to pet your dog there. Its not so simple as its my dog, leave him alone. That may be your right, but sometimes you have to be a little flexible and live with what is generally done in these places. 

In places of business like that, I don't think its out of line for people to think your dog should be a social, love everybody kind of dog. Thats become what most people expect, either social or not social. Nothing in between.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I rarely let people touch my dogs, but I do expect that in such places as pet stores and the veterinarians, that I am going to meet people who will want to interact with my dogs, kind of like a meeting of the like minded, (dog lovers), so those are the times where I do permit it. 

If I were in that situation, I would have spoke kindly to the child and my dog, turned him around and presented his rump and allowed the child to pet his rump or tail. I have found the rear end approach calming to a child who may have trepidation petting such a large dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree that people shouldn't be faulted for thinking a dog in a pet store is ok to be petted. However, it is still up to us the owner to ok the interaction. And people should still ask. Will they? That is a whole other ball of wax. We can still decide no. Sometimes it isn't safe in the car for the dog, even for minutes. So, they have to be in while we are making our purchases. We can leave the line and wait for the people to go if necessary.

Again, I think the OP did fine. And this kind of relentless behavior is rare.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I really hope this never happens again and I'm sure that there were better ways for me to handle it. Being a new dog owner, I have to learn things as I go. I don't feel quite comfortable yet to leave Ronin in the car. We have a new bylaw that went into affect here a little while ago, and if someone sees a dog in a car, even on a non-hot day, and feels that dog is in danger, they can smash the windows of your car, take your animal out and take it to the SPCA. There have already been more than a few "good Samaritans" who have taken that too far and a simple act has turned into a criminal investigation. I never usually stay in a pet store long, just to get what I need and back out to the car. I thankfully know the owner and the majority of the staff at this store very well and they adore Ronin, so after the incident, the owner came out and asked if we were okay. I think he was afraid that I wouldn't come back. He commented that obviously Ronin wasn't happy and that was why he barked, and not to worry about it. I told him that I was just worried about the little girl. The grandmother kept saying that the girl had a boxer at home and was used to big dogs. I highly doubt it by her reaction. I'm just glad that Ronin didn't growl or anything. I did pull him away, but when someone is that persistent, then you never know what can happen.


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Tell them your dog bites, please stay back a bit.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Ronin2016 said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies. I really hope this never happens again and I'm sure that there were better ways for me to handle it. Being a new dog owner, I have to learn things as I go. I don't feel quite comfortable yet


I'm quoting you up to that point because its a large part of why I answered the way I have to your posts. There's a lot of things you aren't quite sure about yet. Things a lot of us don't put any thought into anymore. I can move my dog or puppy through things without worrying about it, just because I've done it a lot. 

If you have to go in and buy something and you aren't completely sure you can manage and control the whole thing, you'd be better off leaving him home. Its better then something happening you don't want and socializing Ronin doesn't have to be going into business's like that. His world doesn't have to include shopping. Put yourself in situations where you can relax a little, it'll be better for him too.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I assess each situation separately and make a quick decision based on what I see. My dog is exceptionally friendly and wants to greet people, but he's still young and he jumps and licks. I let him play with the neighbor kids, but a tiny child I don't know, nope, it's not going to happen until I get the jumping and face licking under control. We are working on that right now. My other dog was exposed to a lot of babies and toddlers as a young puppy, so I would let her greet a young child over an older one because I know she will be gentler with a baby. It's something she is used to and I trust her reactions. I don't trust the puppy completely yet because puppies are unpredictable.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> I'm quoting you up to that point because its a large part of why I answered the way I have to your posts. There's a lot of things you aren't quite sure about yet. Things a lot of us don't put any thought into anymore. I can move my dog or puppy through things without worrying about it, just because I've done it a lot.
> 
> If you have to go in and buy something and you aren't completely sure you can manage and control the whole thing, you'd be better off leaving him home. Its better then something happening you don't want and socializing Ronin doesn't have to be going into business's like that. His world doesn't have to include shopping. Put yourself in situations where you can relax a little, it'll be better for him too.


That's a good point. I have lists of businesses I created when I was fostering that allow dogs, and I will walk my dog through a store without buying anything. If we have any bad reactions, we leave. If I'm going to stand in line and buy something, I go at a time when I know it's not going to be crowded, which means not a hardware store on a Saturday morning.


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

When in public I don't mind letting people pet my dog as long as they ask first. I have no problem telling people to stay away from my dog and not touch if they don't ask first.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> I'm quoting you up to that point because its a large part of why I answered the way I have to your posts. There's a lot of things you aren't quite sure about yet. Things a lot of us don't put any thought into anymore. I can move my dog or puppy through things without worrying about it, just because I've done it a lot.
> 
> If you have to go in and buy something and you aren't completely sure you can manage and control the whole thing, you'd be better off leaving him home. Its better then something happening you don't want and socializing Ronin doesn't have to be going into business's like that. His world doesn't have to include shopping. Put yourself in situations where you can relax a little, it'll be better for him too.


I don't mind it if you're honest with me. I'm going to make mistakes just like everyone with a new dog does.  We had gone into the store to buy the bed and because the owner who we know really well, had asked me to bring him in to see him. I had planned a time when there weren't supposed to be many people around, and no one was there when I got there. They came in while we were looking for a new bed and had done all our chatting. I was probably about 2 minutes away from leaving anyway. I don't really care about socializing him in a pet store only because he's so well socialized at daycare and his classes that it's not really why I take him. Where I live is a small spot so a lot of people know us and want to see him. He's one of the few German Shepherd Dogs around here. Purebred anyway, and EVERYONE wants to see him. I just have to build up the confidence to say no to people a bit more. I try to avoid having him around kids as much as I can right now though. Mind you, the neighbor issue has been resolved and no problems with that there anymore, but we're working on him ignoring everyone and focusing on me if we're out. We're working on it at home and if we're out on walks at the park where there are people far enough away to not be too close. I know they're unavoidable, but as someone told me before, kids are not predictable, and neither is Ronin at this point.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

in the case of what you describe: step in front of your dog and put a hand out to the woman. "Stop! Your crying child is upsetting the puppy. I don't want you to come any closer." You have to be assertive and I wouldn't, at that point, be afraid of saying "I don't know what your problem is lady but you need to back off"


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

HappyGoLucky said:


> You can always use something like "My dog is in training, please don't come close and pet him. Thank you for understanding." Add a smile and go about your business.
> There are definitely a lot of obnoxious and self-centered with low intelligence people. Myself being not confrontational, I really dislike situations like this. A normal and sane person would ask if it's ok to pet your dog and would understand what's going on even going by the poor child's reaction. In this case she was literally in her own little world with who knows what agenda on her mind. And if something was to happen (god forbid), you would be the one blamed.
> 
> We were on a walk the other day, and as we almost crossed the intersection, there was a kid (maybe around 10 y/o) behind us who was probably too in a hurry to cross it and ran up to us from behind. Of course my pup jumped slightly and his body stiffened a bit and we stepped aside. Then I stopped and told the kid to please not to run from behind of any dog because he may treat it as threat and may lunge at you. Be mindful and respect the boundaries, after all they are animals with large teeth whose primary responsibility is to protect their owner.
> ...


Normally when we're out and about we have no issues. People stop and talk to me, but they ask me first if it's okay to pet him, and I always gauge how Ronin is reacting to them before saying yes. Usually I have no issue. I should add that when Ronin barked, it wasn't a mean bark, or a warning. It was just a normal bark, but his normal bark is very deep it can sound scary to a child. I couldn't believe her husband didn't step in and say something to her. She told me that the little girl had a boxer at home and that she was used to big dogs, but obviously not. I told the lady initially that boxers and shepherds aren't alike and that she didn't want to pet Ronin and not to make her before I had walked away. We have been avoiding too close of interactions with kids after the other incident, but thankfully Ronin was relatively calm when he saw her and just kept watching me. We have been working on that at home lot. And you're right, it should be mandatory to have people be educated on how to approach dogs. Some people are obviously missing a few classes.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think its that you're making any mistakes. From everything you've said, I'd say you're being responsible and doing a good job with everything. There's just some things that some experience and trial and error gives you a little more of an idea on how to avoid certain things or how to control it because you know what they'll lead to. If you haven't seen it, you aren't always going to be so sure. 

We had our first Rott at a dog show, probably 1995. We're sitting there talking to other owners and I notice a lady talking right next to me, I thought to herself. She was telling her 2yr old to reach in my dogs crate and pet him. You talk about luck. Out of 50 or so Rotts, she picked the one that was fine with that. He leaned his head in for her to scratch. With my second one, I always set his crate up with no access like that.


----------



## ApollotheGSD (May 2, 2016)

I just tell people that I don't trust that my dog is protective of me and will lunge at you if need be. So many people in my area are super persistent. For example, the other day, I was walking Apollo, a women came up to me and asked me to pet my dog, I politely said "Sorry, he's in training right now so maybe at a later date". She persisted to try and pet him, so I stepped in front of Apollo. After I did that, she claimed to be a "dog expert" and it's ok if she pets him. She continued to try step around me, when she did this, Apollo growled and lunged at her. When he did this she screamed in terror "You need to get your dog under control, take him to a trainer"! (Apollo is 6 months old by the way). I get so upset at people like this, so many of this kind in my area. My advice is, if they don't stop after you say no, walk away.


----------



## MagicHorse (Feb 3, 2016)

I use to feel bad telling people not to pet my dog but over time & having to deal with so many people that just "don't get it", I tend to start off assertive from the very beginning. I have a Service Dog with a bright orange vest with a visible sign that says "Do Not Pet" & I still have people (adults even) that just come at him, trying to pet him. If I have time & there are not many people around, I will try to educate people if they ask to pet him & I will allow them to pet him, but if they just try to swoop in, without asking, they get an earful from me. 1 time I did feel pretty bad when a lady asked me (after about 5 other people asked me) "What is he for?" & I replied that he is for a medical condition and if she didn't mind, I'd rather not share all my private medical issues with a complete stranger!!! I truly lost my cool on that 1. I try to be a good ambassador, but it's really hard sometimes. I can't stand it when I stand in line someplace & people will start calling to him & make smoochie noises. I just glare at them & say, you know, it's considered really rude to try to distract a service dog when he is working. & I say it loud enough for everyone around to hear. Then, every so rarely, you have the polite parents telling their children that it is a service dog & they are not to bother him. I always go out of my way to be nice to those people. 

So, even having a bold, reflective, sign on your dog, saying not to pet, doesn't keep people away. Always do right by your dog, even if it means hurting someone's feelings a little.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wow, that is majorly insistent of that woman. I would not have engaged in a conversation. Just would say, "Thank you, but he is in training." Then walk away and make sure you avoid her when she shows up around the next isle or leave the store.
A friend of ours cannot stop petting my dog but after I found out that he is highly allergic to poison oak, I told him that she runs through our property that is filled with it and quite possibly carries the itching oil on her coat. That did help 100%.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

MagicHorse said:


> I did feel pretty bad when a lady asked me (after about 5 other people asked me) "What is he for?" & I replied that he is for a medical condition and if she didn't mind, I'd rather not share all my private medical issues with a complete stranger!!! I truly lost my cool on that 1.
> 
> So, even having a bold, reflective, sign on your dog, saying not to pet, doesn't keep people away. Always do right by your dog, even if it means hurting someone's feelings a little.


I might have been someone who asks, "what is he trained for", not to be nosy but for conversations sake. I don't think anyone really wants the nitty gritty details. 
And even though I know better there seems to be an instinct to want to pat a friendly dog or at least make some sort of contact with it. I have to purposely tell myself NO. 
I bet having to deal with this issue day in and day out is indeed annoying.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm going to practice being more assertive. I will definitely take the "Sorry my dog is in training right now" line for sure! He's doing very well when being in public to be calm and stay right with me, but it's not 100% so I don't trust him fully just yet. I will not let anyone touch my dog without asking. Thank you everyone for being so helpful! I hope all my questions aren't annoying everyone, but I'm someone who likes to learn, and I would rather ask and get the right answer the first time.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Ronin2016 said:


> I felt awful that the little girl was so scared and upset. Any suggestions or advice for if this ever happens again?


Interestingly people want to pat my big furry two year old and want to avoid my bouncy stock coat 7 month old.

In cases like this I focus attention on the dog and the child. I get down on a knee and get near the dog's head and speak directly to the child. I glance up at the parent who usually is paying close attention. 

I tell the child that it is OK, my dog is on a leash. I tell the child that if they want to touch my dog it would be best to touch gently on the shoulder, (away from that big scary mouth). If the child still pulls away I tell them that it is all right. It is ok to want to be careful. Then I smile at the parent and say "Good Day" finish my business and walk away. 

So far that has worked for me. Having been a teacher for a long time I can usually "read" children. Most parents respond to this approach. Once you get in the car, then you can mumble under your breath, "sheesh, I hope that mom gets a clue"


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

car2ner said:


> Interestingly people want to pat my big furry two year old and want to avoid my bouncy stock coat 7 month old.
> 
> In cases like this I focus attention on the dog and the child. I get down on a knee and get near the dog's head and speak directly to the child. I glance up at the parent who usually is paying close attention.
> 
> ...


I'm not great at reading kid yet, because I don't have any and I'm not around them as much. But I want to make sure that I'm careful around them with Ronin being so young. I usually, when I give permission, hold Ronin by the leash close to his collar and turn him slightly so they aren't going at him straight on. Usually, before they even reach him, he turns his head and licks their hand first then lets them pet him. He doesn't seem nervous around them at all in that situation. Once they pet him a couple of times, then they walk away and Ronin just watches them and gets a treat for being good.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I use the "he's in training" a lot especially when the person is close and I will do a body repositioning so they can't reach.

There was one guy dragging his young daughter to reach us, Walking quickly and crossing the road didn't help. He was still coming at us. I hadn't said a word to him yet. Was trying to avoid it. He was obviously bound and determined so I turned and with my hand held up said " Do Not Approach". It stopped him cold.

Sometimes with some people the use of words they always hears like no or don't just doesn't register. Approach is a word some may have to think about. Plus it infers that something negative could happen without having to state that your (not you speciffically just in general) dog may jump growl etc.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Kids do very inexpected things like screaming, jumping, running, hitting, for no good reason. I see no reason to subject my dogs to unreasonable behavior in kids. So if a kid comes running up to me wanting to pet my dogs I say "NO Thanks" and keep on moving. Has worked for me so far.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Everytime I said my dog was in training they will always ask for what really excited. I just say I'm teaching him to ignore people if there is a situation I'm not comfortable with. if they persists further because he jumps on people and just keep moving. Learning to be more assertive was a goal of mine as well. I have found that some people don't want to just pet they may really get in the dogs face or try to play some people are a bit whacky and very forward so be prepared.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> Everytime I said my dog was in training they will always ask for what really excited. I just say I'm teaching him to ignore people if there is a situation I'm not comfortable with. if they persists further because he jumps on people and just keep moving. Learning to be more assertive was a goal of mine as well. I have found that some people don't want to just pet they may really get in the dogs face or try to play some people are a bit whacky and very forward so be prepared.


We had one lady actually squeal at us as we were walking out of the park one day and Ronin hated the sound, and he just tried to get away faster. We were heading for the car, and the lady followed us. I finally turned around and asked if I could help her, while keeping myself between Ronin and her, and she just said how she loved German Shepherds and wanted to pet him. I told her that he was tired and we had to head home. Thankfully she just kept walking, but still. People are just weird when it comes to dogs.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes I had someone try to wrestle with my dog that we never met. He held it together but i was really leary of anyone petting him after that. One very young kid attach themselves to my dog hips without permission did not even see him coming. I had a ball in my pocket that fell out of my pocket rolled 20 inches in front of me and someone ran to get pick it up -before I can say I got it -and eye level with my dogs face and two inchs away. Someone walking by just stuck there hand in front of my dogs face and actually stold a pet. He has been very good in all these scenarios. There had been one of two people I see he is very suspicious of we -stay far away from them. You learn as you go.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

To limit the risk of your dog biting during something like that I "idiot-proof" my pups/dogs since you at some point you will encounter an idiot/ "person who doesn't know dog behavior" . I once raised a Pit mix litter for the shelter and as soon as the pups could stand I gently pulled their ears and tails, hugged them, squeezed a little bit for not even a minute every day. I kept one of these pups. When he was about three years old someone (non of us knew her) saw him "Oh, I loooooooooove your dog!", knelt next to him and gave him a full hug. The dog was a trooper and put up with it but I did intervene asap. This "incident" happened out of the blue in a flash of a second. I knew then how crucial idiot-proofing was. It paid off big time or he could have been on the 6.00 o'clock news that evening.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I say "I'm sorry but he's a rescue and doesn't like to be pet"
Which, is technically true and seems to make people more sympathetic/understanding. Than if I were just to say he doesn't care to be pet by anyone outside the pack.

And then sometimes I offer up my other dog for petting, who actually likes it and is very gentle with kids.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Usually I have issues with adults .. not children .. wanting to interact with Varik. One thing I will say about shopping ... if I have things to pick up that I'm not sure which item I'm going to buy yet, or buying multiple items, I usually do that when I'm alone. I take the dog if I'm just picking up one known thing (his treats) and then I let him window shop the toys (he likes to shop). That way I can keep an eye on him AND the environment and don't have items to juggle as well.

ETA Frankly I wouldn't make up things to try to scare people off. Why would I become a dishonest person just because I have a dog with me? Of course, I don't have a problem telling people nope, not happening when it comes to my pets (politely or not so politely if they persist, although I don't use bad language. I have quite a good vocabulary so why not use it!!!  ).


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Advocate for your dog. Its your dog not hers -he is not there for pets for other people's pleasure. "Leave me alone" works. I would of left purchases removed dog from the situation came back to pay and made it known to employee and haggler that you wanted to be left alone. Also dogs/puppies bark tell them to get over it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That last person I allowed to pet my dog left me in shock. After talking for a few minutes, she reached down and started SLAPPING him in the head while babytalking "whatchoo doin'? huh? whatchoo doin'?". So adults are no longer allowed to pet him. Children can as long as they are under control, which they usually are as they are most often a bit intimidated by a dog whose nose is level with theirs.

NO! You may not pet my dog. Because he's mine and I said so.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> That last person I allowed to pet my dog left me in shock. After talking for a few minutes, she reached down and started SLAPPING him in the head while babytalking "whatchoo doin'? huh? whatchoo doin'?". So adults are no longer allowed to pet him. Children can as long as they are under control, which they usually are as they are most often a bit intimidated by a dog whose nose is level with theirs.
> 
> NO! You may not pet my dog. Because he's mine and I said so.


Myyyy!!!!...... Preccccioussssssss........


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

You did your best to do right by your dog and a child that was obviously scared. The grandmother is the problem in this situation and she is an adult. Sometimes you just "can't fix stupid". I don't like to be rude but had that been me. After the first two times you "politely" said no because the child didn't even really want to pet your dog I would have clearly said "What part of NO do you not understand". Rude...yes. Sometimes you have to be rude because there are people out there that only get the point when you are harsh with them. It's my dog and if i'm not or my dog is not comfortable it is my right to say no to contact with my dog. I opt for polite and tactful first but sometimes you just can't avoid these situations and you have do what you have to do and if that means speaking your mind and coming off as rude...then so be it. 

I feel bad for the child. The grandmother was traumatizing her. 

I do think this type of situation is rare. It is usually the over zealous children that come running up without permission that is more likely to happen.

I have spent numerous times doing laps around the pet store with my dog to avoid such children and people with annoying and offending dogs on flexi leashes. I have also gone to the check out only to find those same people in line. In that situation I hang back or go wander the store for a few minutes until they leave. Evasive tactics can help avoid these issues when they arise.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

In conclusion (if I may be so bold) - every situation is slightly different bearing the same common underlying issue: lack of knowledge and/or common sense.

I'm the first time dog owner and was just as guilty of the same. But it never occurred to me to go and pet someone's dog. I would always admire from the side and most that I've done was just a pleasant comment (if I had something nice to say). Most of the time it would turn into a nice few-minute long conversation and we parted our ways without any stress or drama. 

I still think there should be some mandatory material in schools covering the topic "Domesticated animals and people" (I'm sure there could be a much better title), which would cover at least basics of main household pets' groups, their habits, lives, how to treat them and be around them.

Just a side comment that made my day... We were on a walk the other day, and I was practicing heel walk/stop-sit/heel-walk, and when he was sitting (almost every time), I would praise verbally and also stroke gently on the side. The lady who was walking by says that she is glad to see such relationship and she says most people i see just drag their pets behind them or just walk. Of course we chatted for a bit and she was saying how many people are convinced that dogs have no soul or feelings and don't have to be treated with consideration. So sad but true! And much later during a different walk, there was an owner next to his duplex entrance with a little dog that kept barking at us (mine would just turn the head every few steps but kept quietly walking in heel), and the owner literally lifted him up by the leash as he was walking inside. What a dummy! I wish someone lifted him up by the leash on his neck. Instead of training the pooch he does something like that.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My old female was a working service dog most of her life, our most epic stupid encounters were :child snuck up behind us in line at the grocery store and bounced a balloon off her head. Really.

I laid into the woman next to me and she was like "that's not my kid". Kid ran off. No parent for me to freak out at. God bless my dog who just looked at me like "moooom!"

And in airport security, the guy asks me "does she bite?" (Which I have since learned is warning that someone is about to be a total ***hole. He walked up to her head on so her face was kind of in his crotch bent over the top of her and gave her an absolutely rude full body frisk. I guess to see if something was hidden in her fur? These were when I was VERY new to SD handling and I was so aghast I totally didn't save her from him. God bless my dog again, who was raised right and had the right mental stuff to begin with, and she just took it with a slightly annoyed look on her face like "wow, this guy has no manners"

I learned if I undressed her and sit stayed and then called her through the metal detector they would leave her alone after that (harness, collar ect go through the conveyor.

A lesser dog would have done something awful or at least embarassed me. But she is not a lesser dog, and this was also the prime of her working life.

Moral of the story, when you know better you do better but I think all of us have gotten caught unprepared, dogs accosted or whatever.....I am super assertive now and always watching for stuff I may have to defend my dog against. 

I have intercepted countless out of controll children running at her full speed yelling "doggie!". (Parents often smiling like, aw so cute!) As your child runs head long into a strange german shepherd!!!? Who, by the way, I am quite sure would just try to plant a wet one on any child who got within her space. If I wasn't that sure of her she wouldn't be there with me.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

selzer said:


> That was hard to even read through. Really, I have never met anyone so insisting on making a kid pet a dog. Hopefully it never happens again, but I think you handled it just as you should have.


You'd be surprised. I remember running into someone on a walk who was weirdly insistent that their kid pet my dog. I had already put my dog in a sit when the parent asked "can he pet your dog," so I wasn't sure what else to do. She sat there, perfectly still, and the kid came up and patted her once. She was fine. I was a bit upset for the kid's sake, he should have been allowed to decline petting a dog if he wanted. I guess if the kid had been visibly freaked out like this little girl, instead of just timid, I'd probably have done like the OP did. I'm not sure. I wasn't sure how to handle what happened with my dog, but I knew I could trust her to just sit there, and I sensed the boy was just really unsure and not utterly terrified, so I went with it.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

kaslkaos said:


> My dog has mange...
> My dog is in treatment for ringworm, scabies, herpes, whatever comes to mind. Something exotic & tropical sounding & disgusting.


While I agree totally with selzer on the "naming the issue" and pointing out the child seems afraid, this is cracking me up. A lot.

Bonus points if you can cry "on cue" and say you just came from the vet and he was diagnosed with Zika virus or something else terrifying and then they'll be all, "Oh shoot, dogs can get that too? I bet we can get it from dogs! I better stay back!"

(I kid. I promise.)


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> To limit the risk of your dog biting during something like that I "idiot-proof" my pups/dogs since you at some point you will encounter an idiot/ "person who doesn't know dog behavior" . I once raised a Pit mix litter for the shelter and as soon as the pups could stand I gently pulled their ears and tails, hugged them, squeezed a little bit for not even a minute every day. I kept one of these pups. When he was about three years old someone (non of us knew her) saw him "Oh, I loooooooooove your dog!", knelt next to him and gave him a full hug. The dog was a trooper and put up with it but I did intervene asap. This "incident" happened out of the blue in a flash of a second. I knew then how crucial idiot-proofing was. It paid off big time or he could have been on the 6.00 o'clock news that evening.



I completely understand why people decide to never let strangers pat their dogs. I really do.
But we knew our dog, with his long fluffy coat and great looks, would be a "can we pat him" magnet. So we taught him that it was ok to get close to people and accept a calm pat. And we are glad we did when a two year old got loose of his mom's hand, rushed over to our dog and hugged him. Patton accepted the hug with grace.

But his is less tolerant of crazy. Probably because he can sense we aren't sure about the other person either. 
:wink2:


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> While I agree totally with selzer on the "naming the issue" and pointing out the child seems afraid, this is cracking me up. A lot.
> 
> Bonus points if you can cry "on cue" and say you just came from the vet and he was diagnosed with Zika virus or something else terrifying and then they'll be all, "Oh shoot, dogs can get that too? I bet we can get it from dogs! I better stay back!"
> 
> (I kid. I promise.)


make up a good malady...how about this:

Ich bin ein Hund syndrom>


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well you could, just say "WAIT!" and frantically search your pockets, "I know I have the release form here somewhere! You need to sign...."


----------



## Besketball (Apr 27, 2016)

WateryTart said:


> While I agree totally with selzer on the "naming the issue" and pointing out the child seems afraid, this is cracking me up. A lot.
> 
> Bonus points if you can cry "on cue" and say you just came from the vet and he was diagnosed with Zika virus or something else terrifying and then they'll be all, "Oh shoot, dogs can get that too? I bet we can get it from dogs! I better stay back!"
> 
> (I kid. I promise.)


Oh my goodness. I started laughing so hard when I read that.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

WateryTart said:


> Bonus points if you can cry "on cue" and say you just came from the vet and he was diagnosed with Zika virus or something else terrifying


I could do it.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

WateryTart said:


> While I agree totally with selzer on the "naming the issue" and pointing out the child seems afraid, this is cracking me up. A lot.
> 
> Bonus points if you can cry "on cue" and say you just came from the vet and he was diagnosed with Zika virus or something else terrifying and then they'll be all, "Oh shoot, dogs can get that too? I bet we can get it from dogs! I better stay back!"
> 
> (I kid. I promise.)


Haha that's funny! I will have to use that one for sure if I ever get the chance. We know Ronin is a magnet for people to try and pet because he's only 1 of three shepherds in our area so everyone wants to see him. We work on it at home with him, when he's playing with a toy on the bed, we just pat him or play with his feet or tail. Have ever since we brough him home, so he is used to people touching him while he's doing something else. I have had only one instance where Ronin really didn't like someone enough to growl at them was my neighbor's friend, and he was sitting in his car in front of our house smoking pot. Ronin refused to let him anywhere near our property. The one time I didn't correct him, because honestly the guy gave me the creeps too.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Could always just say "no" in your best dog scolding voice, and do the Cesar correction in their side....


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I'd say the best way is to simply tell them "no", and be more adamant if they do not get the clue. That being said I think that if you are to take your dog out into such a public and social setting, people showing interest in your dog is to be expected. I know that if I see a dog out and about, you better believe I'm going to ask if I can pet it. Of course I ask beforehand. I would not take my dogs out if I didn't expect people to want to pet my dog, and neither would I take them out if I thought they couldn't handle being petted by a multitude of different people. Also if I wasn't confident in their ability to cope with "unexpected" and/or "rougher" treatment by surprise or accident. When you own a "dangerous" breed we have to be extra vigilant to make sure they remain breed ambassadors, though maybe it is more so prevalent in the pit world than GSD but all the same. My pit is extremely well adjusted and loves getting attention, and I encourage gentle interaction with my pup as long as he remains confident and cool and not overwhelmed - which he has handled very well. Why so offended by people asking what your service dog does? I do not believe it is them being nosey or overly concerned with your health issues, but more curious what jobs your dog performs and to show they are genuinely interested as a matter of conversation. I do believe it is rude when people push the bill while your dog is wearing a do not interact - service dog vest. Perhaps they think they are different because they're "dog people"?? I don't know!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

atomic said:


> I'd say the best way is to simply tell them "no", and be more adamant if they do not get the clue. That being said I think that if you are to take your dog out into such a public and social setting, people showing interest in your dog is to be expected. I know that if I see a dog out and about, you better believe I'm going to ask if I can pet it. Of course I ask beforehand. I would not take my dogs out if I didn't expect people to want to pet my dog, and neither would I take them out if I thought they couldn't handle being petted by a multitude of different people. Also if I wasn't confident in their ability to cope with "unexpected" and/or "rougher" treatment by surprise or accident. When you own a "dangerous" breed we have to be extra vigilant to make sure they remain breed ambassadors, though maybe it is more so prevalent in the pit world than GSD but all the same. My pit is extremely well adjusted and loves getting attention, and I encourage gentle interaction with my pup as long as he remains confident and cool and not overwhelmed - which he has handled very well. Why so offended by people asking what your service dog does? I do not believe it is them being nosey or overly concerned with your health issues, but more curious what jobs your dog performs and to show they are genuinely interested as a matter of conversation. I do believe it is rude when people push the bill while your dog is wearing a do not interact - service dog vest. Perhaps they think they are different because they're "dog people"?? I don't know!


I agree completely. I may not ask someone directly about their service dog, but I haven't come in contact with many of them in my area, but if I'm out and about and just see someone with their dog, sometimes we stop and talk. We did go to one particular park in our area, but too many people were letting their dogs walk around off leash and it made me too uncomfortable since Ronin is always on his. I just don't trust the other dogs. Some people really want to stop and pet him, so I sometimes will if we're on our way back to the car, but not when we just start out, because I want him to learn to walk with me and not stop at every little thing. Usually people are respectful enough to ask, and I don't let Ronin approach other dogs unless I get an okay from the other dog's owner.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

atomic said:


> I'd say the best way is to simply tell them "no", and be more adamant if they do not get the clue. That being said I think that if you are to take your dog out into such a public and social setting, people showing interest in your dog is to be expected. I know that if I see a dog out and about, you better believe I'm going to ask if I can pet it. Of course I ask beforehand. I would not take my dogs out if I didn't expect people to want to pet my dog, and neither would I take them out if I thought they couldn't handle being petted by a multitude of different people. Also if I wasn't confident in their ability to cope with "unexpected" and/or "rougher" treatment by surprise or accident. When you own a "dangerous" breed we have to be extra vigilant to make sure they remain breed ambassadors, though maybe it is more so prevalent in the pit world than GSD but all the same. My pit is extremely well adjusted and loves getting attention, and I encourage gentle interaction with my pup as long as he remains confident and cool and not overwhelmed - which he has handled very well. *Why so offended by people asking what your service dog does*? I do not believe it is them being nosey or overly concerned with your health issues, but more curious what jobs your dog performs and to show they are genuinely interested as a matter of conversation. I do believe it is rude when people push the bill while your dog is wearing a do not interact - service dog vest. Perhaps they think they are different because they're "dog people"?? I don't know!


 
I think a number of things:

1. Too many people are passing pets off as service dogs. The rules are such that, you really cannot ask, so a lot of people are taking advantage. Of course people who have service dogs take a lot of scrutiny, especially if they don't have a white cane and dark glasses or a wheelchair. 

2. While there are people out there that enjoy pointing their disabilities out and saying, "poor me." Most people with disabilities are working very hard to function normally in the world, and do not like notice to be taken of the thing that they have to deal with all the time. Asking what their dog does, points out how they are disabled. People want to connect with other people, but usually not because of their disability.

3. The dog is working. Kind of like the sign of a good house elf, you never know it's there. I am sure a lot of people with service dogs understand the curiosity and are usually willing to talk about their dogs, but sometimes, my guess is that it gets old. I mean, we see someone with a service dog a few times a year, or less, and we stare at the dog hoping it displays some mammoth feat of dog intelligence and training, and I suppose many ask. But a service dog owner goes out and sees people every day that rarely see a dog work and are curious to the point of rudeness. 

People do need to remember that disabilities are a painful subject for most who have them. 

Think of it this way: if you see someone with a prosthetic arm, would you:
1. Go over and ask how long she has had the prosthetic arm, and how she lost her real arm?

2. Ask whether she can pick things up with it?

3. Ask if it is hard to put on and take off?

4. Ask if you can feel it?

A dog isn't an arm, and is something most of us have access too. Kind of like the training video, "Get your own dog!" In this case, yeah, train your own dog.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

selzer said:


> I think a number of things:
> 
> Think of it this way: if you see someone with a prosthetic arm, would you:
> 1. Go over and ask how long she has had the prosthetic arm, and how she lost her real arm?
> ...


If I met someone like this and IF we were chatting and IF they seemed comfortable about it, I might just ask them about life with a prosthetic. Some people like to talk about their lives, some don't.

Same with a service dog. If someone enjoys chatting about their buddy great. I never assume that I am entitled to this information, though. For some, it can be an ice-breaker when most people turn their gaze away to avoid saying something awkward. It all depends on the people involved and the environment around them.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

selzer said:


> ....
> Most people with disabilities are working very hard to function normally in the world, and do not like notice to be taken of the thing that they have to deal with all the time. Asking what their dog does, points out how they are disabled. ......


This...

Imagine you see a normally looking guy with a service dog and you go to ask about what the dog does and etc, and the guy has PTSD. I guarantee every time the topic comes up, it reminds me of the **** he went through and that's what the wonderful companion is helping him to deal with. 

And the other point that selzer made - it may be the first time THAT person is asking about the service dog, but for the person with the service dog it's gotta be too many many years ago.

This is my whole point I was making that there are too many people out there who lack common sense.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

That all makes sense, selzer. Maybe a more neutral question would be to ask what sorts of tasks the dog can perform? I'm sure it does get old for the person in question, but who knows? You might inspire somebody to become involved with service dogs. The interest has gotta start somewhere .

I absolutely will not take any of my dogs to a dog park. I trust my dogs, I do not trust other peoples dogs. When you have the breeds I do, if anything were to happen who do you think would receive the blame? Not only that, but who knows what kinds of illnesses might be running amuck- kind of like a day care center or a restaurant. People at least you can speak to straight forward and redirect if they are not behaving accordingly, a little different when it comes to dogs  particularly strange ones! 

Also I think the way you present yourself has a lot to do with your approach-ability. For instance if I'm on a mission and my dog is with me, and I either just don't want to stop and deal with the idle chatter of somebody petting her or I got things to do, I walk purposefully and do not acknowledge or make eye contact with anybody. If we are in a check out line and somebody wants to give her a pat, fine, but I am not lingering around after I've paid and am ready to go. But I am very good at blowing people off lol.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

atomic said:


> That all makes sense, selzer. Maybe a more neutral question would be to ask what sorts of tasks the dog can perform? I'm sure it does get old for the person in question, but who knows? You might inspire somebody to become involved with service dogs. The interest has gotta start somewhere .
> 
> I absolutely will not take any of my dogs to a dog park. I trust my dogs, I do not trust other peoples dogs. When you have the breeds I do, if anything were to happen who do you think would receive the blame? Not only that, but who knows what kinds of illnesses might be running amuck- kind of like a day care center or a restaurant. People at least you can speak to straight forward and redirect if they are not behaving accordingly, a little different when it comes to dogs  particularly strange ones!
> 
> Also I think the way you present yourself has a lot to do with your approach-ability. For instance if I'm on a mission and my dog is with me, and I either just don't want to stop and deal with the idle chatter of somebody petting her or I got things to do, I walk purposefully and do not acknowledge or make eye contact with anybody. If we are in a check out line and somebody wants to give her a pat, fine, but I am not lingering around after I've paid and am ready to go. But I am very good at blowing people off lol.


A lot of the time I just don't look at people, and since I usually have sunglasses on I can get away with it. I don't go into the dog park. The park circles a lake and we just go on the trails walking. the dogs at the dog park are unpredictable. One owner let their dog, out of the dog park without a leash and let it run at Ronin and knocked him down before I could block it. Mind you, the dog was a huge dog, a boxer mix I think, and I doubt I could have stopped it. I yelled at the owners and since we were only walking on the path, not heading for the dog park, but away from it, I was furious. Then I found out that the dog goes to the same daycare as Ronin. I had a word with the daycare operator and that dog is never allowed near Ronin because he always too rough with him.

I remember when I was growing up that there was a lady up the street who had a service dog, and my mother never let us go near it or play with it, because it was a working dog. The lady was very nice and she would come into our yard when we were playing outside and would ask my mom if her dog could play with us some time when he wasn't working. It was the only time we were allowed to play or touch him. Being kids, my brothers asked her why she had him, but the lady was kind and explained it to us. We moved not long after, but I always remember never to go up to a service dog in public unless the owner approaches me first to speak with me. Even then, I only ask the dog's name and breed usually. Never why he's in service.


----------



## MagicHorse (Feb 3, 2016)

For me personally, Selzer hit it on the head with number 2 in the post.


----------



## beeker (Dec 4, 2015)

This thread has been a great read. Lot's of good advice and the post about using the Caesar "poke" on grandma just about had me on the floor laughing. My comment, Ronin, would be that you handled a difficult situation well.

I can share how I typically handle "petting" requests. My current dog is not very "touch" friendly. She's fine around people, she just doesn't like having someone she doesn't know lay hands on her (this is behavior that the breed standard used to (possibly still) calls aloofness). For this dog and possibly yours, someone attempting to invade her space usually results in fear barking- dog speak for "I don't know you and you need to back off". What I've found is that a GSD bark is a VERY good deterrent at getting people to back off. Of course, that might not work with a young child who doesn't understand what's happening. For those people who are intelligent and kind enough to ask about petting, I generally tell them that they are welcome to try, but she will probably bark at you, which is her way of saying that she doesn't want to be touched. That also seems to be pretty effective, as our breed of choice generally has the reputation that it's a bad idea to piss them off. The last thing I would mention is that sometimes people will approach and ask the "standard" question- "Does she bite?". I've never had a dog bite anyone or show any real desire to do so. However, my answer has always been the same- "ABSOLUTELY, she's a dog and dogs bite". I don't do that to try and scare them, rather I see it as a chance to educate. How many incidents have you ever read about when a seemingly docile dog unexpectedly hauls off and bites someone. I've read quite a few. 

I like the advice about telling people your dog is in training. I use that. I actually let them know that my dog is specifically bite trained and that she views strangers more as targets than sources of affection. Granted, that can get you some "cross" looks, but it's certainly not an inaccurate response. 

I would end by stating something I've heard a lot, which is that every dog, even within our breed, is different and they certainly respond differently. That's been the case with each of mine. To me, learning their personality and how to best channel it, live with it and possibly control it are one of the greatest joys of owning a dog. Good luck with your charge!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

beeker said:


> This thread has been a great read. Lot's of good advice and the post about using the Caesar "poke" on grandma just about had me on the floor laughing. My comment, Ronin, would be that you handled a difficult situation well.
> 
> I can share how I typically handle "petting" requests. My current dog is not very "touch" friendly. She's fine around people, she just doesn't like having someone she doesn't know lay hands on her (this is behavior that the breed standard used to (possibly still) calls aloofness). For this dog and possibly yours, someone attempting to invade her space usually results in fear barking- dog speak for "I don't know you and you need to back off". What I've found is that a GSD bark is a VERY good deterrent at getting people to back off. Of course, that might not work with a young child who doesn't understand what's happening. For those people who are intelligent and kind enough to ask about petting, I generally tell them that they are welcome to try, but she will probably bark at you, which is her way of saying that she doesn't want to be touched. That also seems to be pretty effective, as our breed of choice generally has the reputation that it's a bad idea to piss them off. The last thing I would mention is that sometimes people will approach and ask the "standard" question- "Does she bite?". I've never had a dog bite anyone or show any real desire to do so. However, my answer has always been the same- "ABSOLUTELY, she's a dog and dogs bite". I don't do that to try and scare them, rather I see it as a chance to educate. How many incidents have you ever read about when a seemingly docile dog unexpectedly hauls off and bites someone. I've read quite a few.
> 
> ...


Thanks! We've been doing that and making sure that people don't get too close if he seems overwhelmed. But he's getting a lot better out in public at just sitting calmly and not barking at people overly much. So far anyway. I haven't had anyone else try and pet him without permission and I always gage how he's doing before I say yes.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

atomic said:


> Why so offended by people asking what your service dog does? I do not believe it is them being nosey or overly concerned with your health issues, but more curious what jobs your dog performs and to show they are genuinely interested as a matter of conversation.


Selzer gave a pretty good comparison with her prosthetic arm example. Unless you are inquiring about the dog's right of access, asking questions about what someone's service dog is for is akin to asking about their personal medical information. 

There are legally only two questions that can be asked about a service dog.
1) Is this a service dog? 
2) What work or tasks has the dog been trained to do? 

From the ADA's FAQ section:
*Q7. What questions can a covered entity's employees ask to determine if a dog is a service animal?*

*A*. In situations where it is not obvious that the dog is a service animal, staff may ask only two specific questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability? and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform? Staff are not allowed to request any documentation for the dog, require that the dog demonstrate its task, or inquire about the nature of the person's disability. 

Full list here http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.pdf


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Common sense, which is seemingly a disappearing commodity these days, for me, is the key.. I've asked people with service dogs, in the course of a friendly conversation, what the dog was trained to do. I also prefaced the question with a sincere 'if this to personal a question please feel free not to answer, no offense intended or will be taken if not anseered'. I've never had someone not answer or seem offended... That being said, I have my own obvious disability. Still, it would be obvious only to those paying attention. 

When I work my girl on an urban trail people always want to pet the beautiful gsd trotting in front of me.. Most don't touch, although I have had some that despite telling them she is working and focused and to please not touch, still try to pet.. An occasional bark (my girl does have a sense of humor), singular but to the point, stops the act. She continues working and the person usually smiles and says 'great dog' 'good luck with the search' etc... I have taken to wearing a SAR shirt while practicing and that alleviates the extra hassle as people see the shirt (oh, and read the velcro that says SEARCH on her harness) and leave me be.. But everyone would prefer petting if possible.. 

I think etiquette has been lost in most these days... So many take offense at nothing worth being upset over and others push in business that is none of theirs... But, when someone asks someone about their service dog I don't believe they are trying to pry into the privacy of the persons disability. They want to know about the dog. The savvy will know how to answer enough to satiate the inquiry but not enough to divulge or cause discomfort of intimate pains... I know, I have been there before.. You don't have to be rude and you don't have to bare all the dark health issues that you maybe inflicted with... The focus is on the dog, and that is where the answers lay... Just my thoughts


----------

